# مقارنه بين الشباب والبنات



## KARL (22 يناير 2009)

مقارنه جااااامده بين الشباب و البنات
انا جايبلكم النهاردة مقارنة حلوة أوي بين الشباب والفتاة ..... يارب تعجبكم
المقارنة الاولى
بالنسبة للفتاة لو مر من امامها ولد وكانت معجبة به فانها تلقي عليه نصف نظرة من تحت لتحت حتى لا يفضح امرها

- أما بالنسبة للولد يا لطيف : يدير عنقه 360 درجة كالصقر وتجد نصف سكان الحي قد كشفوا امره من خلال تلك النضرة البلهاء

المقارنة الثانية

حين نجد قط غير مرغوب به داخل البيت
- بالنسبة للفتاة فانها تقترب من القط بهدوء وتمسكه برفق ثم تطعمه وبعد أن ينتهي تتوجه الى الباب على مهل وتحطو في الخارج بكل ادب ثم تغني له أغنية آسفة لأصالة نصري والسبب أن والدها لايحب سماع المواء اثناء نومه لذلك توعد القط أنها ستدخله غدا والمسكين ينتظر الغد بفارغ الصبر ثم تغلق الباب وتذهب للنوم

- اما الولد فلا يصدق نفسه حين يرى قطا داخل البيت . في تلك اللحظة يتخيل نفسه زين الدين زيدان يسدد ضربة حرة فتجد القط المسكين مسدد به في الزاوية اليسرى للنافذة وهو طائر تسمعه يقول القط للولد (روح ربنا ينتقم منك ) قبل أن يسقط في أقرب زبالة

المقارنة الثالثة

* حين نجد بطل أفلام الرعب لدى الفتيات ( الصرصور )

- حين تجد فتاة صرصورا بالليل تصرخ كأنها تعذف السمفونية الأخيرة لبتهوفن

ثم تستجمع شجاعتها وتحضر المبيد وترشه وهي تقول حتموت يعني حتموت والله لأموتك والصرصار بيضحك على خفة دمها لحد مينزل عليه أبوها بالقبقاب

- أما بالنسبة لأخينا فانه حين يجد صرصار ينتابه جنون العظمة فيعتقد انه هتلر ويضحك ضحكة حتى تبرز جميع أضراسه المخفية ثم يمسك الصرصور ويبدأ بعملية التعذيب فينزع له الرجل الاولى
ويسأله : بابا فين ؟
الرجل الثانية : ماما فين ؟
الثالثة : اخواتك فين ؟
الرابعة : ساكن فين ؟
الى ان تنتهي أرجل الصرصور ويتركه حيا حتى يكون عبرة لكل صرصور حاول أن يتجرأ ويظهر له وهو موجود

المقارنة الاخيرة

* خناقة بين اثنين من بني جنسهم

- بالنسبة لفتاتين بيتخانقوا أنت لا تسمع سوى :

انتي ما بتفهمي .

لأ انتي للي ستين ما بتفهمي .

الزمي حدودك انت للي ستمية وستين ما بتفهمي .

والله انت جريئة أوي ده انت للي ستة ألاف وستمية وستين ما بتفهمي.

الى ان يصلوا للعدد 66666666666666666666 من كلمة ما بتفهمي .

- اما بالنسبة للصراع بين الجبابرة ( الرجالة يعني ) :
فكل الكلام .. تحت الحزام.
وبعد الخصام .. يحلى السلام.

​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (23 يناير 2009)

KARL قال:


> المقارنة الثالثة
> 
> * حين نجد بطل أفلام الرعب لدى الفتيات ( الصرصور )
> 
> ...




*موضوع كله جميل ميرسى profilo
بس دى اكتر مقارنة عجبتنى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (23 يناير 2009)

*سورى يا karl 
نظرى على قدى فى موضوع الاسامى دى
انا اسفة بجد​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يناير 2009)

*حلوين قوووي


شكرا karl​*


----------



## KARL (23 يناير 2009)

+ بريسكلا +موضوع كله جميل ميرسى profilo
بس دى اكتر مقارنة عجبتنى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اى خدمه 
الموضوع نور بوجودك​


----------



## KARL (23 يناير 2009)

حلوين قوووي
شكرا


العفو
نورت الموضوع​​


----------



## dark_angel (23 يناير 2009)

*هههههههههههه جميلة اوى المقارنة دى*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 يناير 2009)

*ياااااااالهوى ده أحنا طلعنا غلابة على كده 

ثانكس يا كارل *​


----------



## Rosetta (23 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههه
كتير حلو يا karl
و اكتر وحدة عجبتني تاعت الصرصور..
ههههههه
دا انا عندي رعب مش طبيعي منهم :new2::new2:*​


----------



## Sameh Guirguis (23 يناير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
المقارنه لذيذه اوى يا كارل ، احييك عليها
بس مش شايف انك مجامل الفتيات شويه
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## KARL (23 يناير 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *هههههههههههه جميلة اوى المقارنة دى*​



اى خدمه يا عم​


----------



## KARL (23 يناير 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ياااااااالهوى ده أحنا طلعنا غلابة على كده
> 
> ثانكس يا كارل *​



انتوا غلابه انتوا
يا عينى علينا
ههههههههههه
بجد نورتى الموضوع​​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد تحفه ميرسى ليك يا كارل*


----------



## KARL (23 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد تحفه ميرسى ليك يا كارل*



اى خدمه 
مع انى جاى على نفسى جامد فى الموضوع ده
نورتى الموضوع:11_1_211v:​


----------



## KARL (23 يناير 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> كتير حلو يا karl
> و اكتر وحدة عجبتني تاعت الصرصور..
> ههههههه
> دا انا عندي رعب مش طبيعي منهم :new2::new2:*​



يا حول الله يا رب 
ده على اساس انه ديناصور  ده كله صرصار يعنى مش حاجه
بس بجد نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## KARL (23 يناير 2009)

sameh guirguis قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> المقارنه لذيذه اوى يا كارل ، احييك عليها
> بس مش شايف انك مجامل الفتيات شويه
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



يا مان خليك فريش 
ده بس كده عشان المواضيع اللى جايه كلها ضدهم
شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يناير 2009)

ههههههههههههههه
جميلة

شكرااااااااا


----------



## خاطى ونادم (1 أبريل 2009)

*مقارنة بين الشباب والبنات ....بس ايه تحفة*

*المقارنة الاولى:*
- بالنسبة للفتاة لو مر من امامها ولد وكانت معجبة به تنظر عليه نصف نظرة من تحت لتحت 
- أما بالنسبة للولد يلف رقبتة 360 درجة كالصقر وتجد نصف سكان الشارع قد كشفوا امره من خلال تلك النظرة 



*المقارنة الثانية:*

عندما تكون هناك قطه داخل المنزل..
-بالنسبة للفتاة فانها بتقرب منها بهدوء وتمسكها برفق وتطعمها ثم تذهب الى الباب بهدوء وتضعها خارج المنزل بكل ادب 
- اما الولد فلا يصدق نفسه
حين يرى قطا داخل البيت . في تلك اللحظة يتخيل نفسه زين الدين زيدان يسدد
ة حرة فتجد القط المسكين مرمى في الزاوية اليسرى للنافذة وهو طائر
تسمعه يقول للولد (روح ياشيخ الله ينتقم منك ) قبل أن يسقط في أقرب زبالة



*المقارنة الثالثة:*

لما يكون في صرصار فى البيت...
- حين تجد الفتاة صرصار بالليل تصرخ كأنها تؤدى السمفونية الأخيرة لبتهوفن
ثم تستجمع شجاعتها وتحضر المبيد وترشه وهي تقول حتموت يعني حتموت
-أما بالنسبة لأخينا فانه حين يجد صرصار ينتابه جنون العظمة فيعتقد انو
هتلر ويضحك ضحكة حتى تبرز جميع أضراسه المخفية ثم يمسك الصرصور ويبدأ
بعملية التعذيب ويمكن كمان التشريح



*المقارنة الرابعة:*

خناقة بين اتنين من جنس واحد...
- بالنسبة لفتاتين بيتخانقو مع بعض انتم ما تسمعووو غير:
انت حمارة
لأ انت للي ستين حمارة
الزمي حدودك انت للي 666 حمارة
والله انت جريئة جدا انت للي 6666 حمارة
الى ان يصلوا للعدد 66666666666666666666 من الحمير 
- اما بالنسبة للصراع بين الجبابرة:
الركل و ال والابكاس وطبعا الشتايم الكبيرة والفظيعة والشنيعة

*المقارنة الاخيرة:*
عند الضحك..
بالنسبة للفتاة فانها تضحك ضحكة كلهاااااا رقة ونعومة
اما بالنسبة للولد فكانه زلزااال اندونسيااااااااا


----------



## youhnna (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والبنات ....بس ايه تحفة*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى من فئه التمييز العنصرى
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا موضوع جميل للبات
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والبنات ....بس ايه تحفة*

*ههههههههههه

ظلمنا دايما يا خاطى ونادم 

وبالذات في المقارنه الاخيره

احنا غلابه دايما *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والبنات ....بس ايه تحفة*

*ههههههههههههههههه
جامدة جدا
مرسيه ليكي
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## zama (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والبنات ....بس ايه تحفة*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صدقينى الموضوع ده من أجمل المواضيع اللى شوفتها
 أنا قعدت أضحك ساعة 
شكراً جداً لحضرتك..
وننتظر المزيد..


----------



## girgis2 (2 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والبنات ....بس ايه تحفة*

:12f616~137:


----------



## girgis2 (2 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والبنات ....بس ايه تحفة*

:t11:


----------



## خاطى ونادم (2 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والبنات ....بس ايه تحفة*

ههههههههههههههههههه
اة يا يوحنا انا  من فئة التميز العنصرى ومتعصبة كمان
ايديكوا معايا يا بنات
هههههههههه
مهم للبنات بس  يعنى
هههههههههههههههه
خطير يا يوحنا
ميرسى لمرورك 
نورت يا باشا ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (2 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والبنات ....بس ايه تحفة*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ظلمينكم
قول غير كدة يا مايكل دا احنا فى صيام يا راجل
خاف الله يا جابر
ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك
نورت يا باشا ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (2 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والبنات ....بس ايه تحفة*

ميرسى يا  juses
وهو دا المطلوب انكم تنبسطوا
نورت يا باشا​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (2 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والبنات ....بس ايه تحفة*

ميرسى يا مينا
بجد دى حاجة تفرحنى خالص يا رب يخليك
ودا المطلوب انها تعجبكم  وتفرحوا
ميرسى يا مينا
نورت يا باشا ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (2 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والبنات ....بس ايه تحفة*

ميرسى يا جرجس لمرورك
نورت يا باشا ​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والبنات ....بس ايه تحفة*



> لما يكون في صرصار فى البيت...
> - حين تجد الفتاة صرصار بالليل تصرخ كأنها تؤدى السمفونية الأخيرة لبتهوفن
> ثم تستجمع شجاعتها وتحضر المبيد وترشه وهي تقول حتموت يعني حتموت
> -أما بالنسبة لأخينا فانه حين يجد صرصار ينتابه جنون العظمة فيعتقد انو
> ...


 

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مقارنة جميلة يا قمر*
*بس الصورصار يستاهل*​


----------



## max mike (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والبنات ....بس ايه تحفة*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه بجد موضوع زى العسل

ويستحق التقييم*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والبنات ....بس ايه تحفة*

ههههههههههههههههه
معاكى حق يستاهل 
ميرسى بريسكيلا
نورتى حبيبتى​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والبنات ....بس ايه تحفة*

ميرسى يا مايكل لمرورك
وميرسى على التقييم يا باشا
نورت يا مايكل​


----------



## doooody (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والبنات ....بس ايه تحفة*

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااائع
كمان البنات كلهم رقة
 :big35:_​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: مقارنة بين الشباب والبنات ....بس ايه تحفة*

ههههههههههههههه
شطورة يا دودى
ايوة احنا كلنا رقة 
ههههههههههههه
ميرسى حبيبتى
نورتى يا قمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 أبريل 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههه

تحـــــــــــفه بجد 

ميرررسى على المقارنه

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (4 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههه


----------



## muheb (5 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههه حلوة 
تسلم الايادي


----------

